

James Hong: On going (NOT) Free... - brett
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/09/on-going-not-free.html

======
yubrew
Something sounds fishy:

"Every dating site i know and talk to tells me they are dealing with the same
issue. Markus at plentyoffish seems to be doing a good job of fighting it, but
tells me it gets harder and harder every month to maintain."

If Markus can deal with it as a one man team, how does James and his crew of
hackers not have the resources to figure it out?

~~~
joshwa
Markus also had the benefit of a lot of lead time-- he had several years of
growth where the spammers hadn't evolved to their current level of
effectiveness, and while his site wasn't as big a target, so a lower
eradication rate while he developed his solution still wouldn't affect the
majority of his user base.

Hot or Not was instantly a huge target, and coming up with a workable solution
overnight to a problem of that scale is not easily done, no matter what the
headcount.

------
imsteve
I don't see why we should be hard on him for this.

However, if the other sites continue to explode and hotornot sinks into
obscurity, he's free game.

